# Difficult center channel placement



## mooch91 (Sep 1, 2012)

All,

My family-room HT setup has been full of compromises. I've been working for the last year to figure out a setup I'd be happy with, though the shape of my room (14x24) has been difficult to deal with.

Please see attached picture. I need some recommendations for location of a center channel speaker in this configuration, for a 5.1 system. The front left and right speakers will sit on shelves in the built-in units.

I was thinking of finding a way to hang a center channel off the TV (the TV is mounted with a ceiling mount, secured to a beam in the attic, by the way).

(No need to chastise me for the over-the-fireplace TV mounting. That was compromise #1 that had to be made, and it's done now. Sitting 20 feet back, the location is not much of an issue.)

Thanks!


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm thinking the best place might be in the soffit above the tv pointing downward toward the MLP. Ideally I would say hanging off of the mantle, but the speakers will not like the heat either.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

i'd honestly say this room layout may just call for running your center in phantom and investing heavily in L/R speakers with very good imaging/sound-stage.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

I would have set the system up on the wall to the left.

Can you hang a center channel speaker from that shelf below the TV?

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## mooch91 (Sep 1, 2012)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Can you hang a center channel speaker from that shelf below the TV?


I might be able to do this, or to hang it from the TV mount itself was my other consideration. Would require some creative fabrication either way. I went with the ceiling mount for the TV in the first place so I wouldn't have to do anything to the stone around the fireplace.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I have a similar setup. What I did since I don't have shelves like you do. I placed the towers to the left and right of the fireplace. For the center I bought a speaker stand and placed the center right in front/middle of the fireplace and covered it with a fireplace screen. 
When using the fireplace move fireplace screen behind the speaker and move the speaker further away from fireplace and so on.
In fact I got the advice from Jack with SVS.
Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I wouldn't use the fireplace if you mount the speaker from the shelf.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I vote for either the phantom center or fabricating to the TV mount.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Also agree, phantom centre is a good option (no centre speaker at all). With the right left and right channel speakers a phantom centre works very well.

A receiver when told that there is no centre channel will send all the info to the left and right channels.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

At 20' I think phantom center would be easy and effective. I also think in in wall where the crown moulding goes across the top or an in ceiling would work. The op said he didn't want to mess with the stone but this drop down with a center mounted behind the tv ONLY when it's up might be cool. It's not hard drilling into bricks/mortar with the right bits(not expensive) and the holes could be filled with any number of things if need be.(resale or relocation etc)


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

How about a ceiling mount that lowers the tv for viewing, and then put the speaker behind the tv like Willis suggested? They are expensive though...

http://www.activateddecor.com/Home/AtticandCeilingDropDownTVLift.aspx


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

The other obvious solution is to drop the mantle about 4-5" sand place the center there.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

This is an EZ solution if your attic is accessible ... I would fish a wire from the attic through the ceiling sheetrock > behind the TV > mount center channel / flush under the TV / that can easily be done with L brackets or a nice custom shelf for it to sit on... The TV being that close to the ceiling will conceal the wire drop nicely > then fish wire to amplifier wherever that is.... may require a set of glow rods to fish wire down a wall but Ive done it many many times.... 
Update - well I didnt see the tiny mantle under the TV > 
A lose the mantle
B use a pair of speakers L/R side of the TV with above mentioned speaker wire 
C use a good in ceiling speaker above TV in be tween the L/R light cans

I commend you on your TV placement choice FWIW ... I cant listen to a room system thats not symmetrical


----------

